# Catalogue island?



## samxmas (Jun 25, 2021)

Hello guys, is this the thread to ask for catalogue island or is it a wrong thread? Thanks


----------



## Sasey (Jun 25, 2021)

Hey there! Here is a catalog island. They take TBT.


----------



## samxmas (Jun 25, 2021)

Sasey said:


> Hey there! Here is a catalog island. They take TBT.


Ahh thank you very much for the info!

Let's see... 350 TBT!? That's more than my entire life savings  

I guess I should just give up lol...


----------



## Sasey (Jun 25, 2021)

samxmas said:


> Ahh thank you very much for the info!
> 
> Let's see... 350 TBT!? That's more than my entire life savings
> 
> I guess I should just give up lol...


There are catalog islands on line other places as well. I thought I’d send that since it’s what I’m saving for! Good luck!


----------



## Foreverfox (Jun 25, 2021)

I have a catalog island in the works! It's just about complete. I can let you know when I have it ready!


----------



## samxmas (Jun 26, 2021)

Sasey said:


> There are catalog islands on line other places as well. I thought I’d send that since it’s what I’m saving for! Good luck!


ooh there is huh? alright thanks. I don't think I could afford that many so I'm gonna keep watch for the others. thanks again!



Foreverfox said:


> I have a catalog island in the works! It's just about complete. I can let you know when I have it ready!


wow really? I will look forward to it then! I hope I could afford it haha. let me know if you finished it, and I hope it's soon


----------



## Whohaw (Jun 27, 2021)

I do cataloging on my island for free, just some items at a time though. I only change out the items by request.
Currently in the cataloging field I have all diner sets and some extras. If your interested send me a message and I'll send you a Dodo code


----------



## samxmas (Jun 27, 2021)

Whohaw said:


> I do cataloging on my island for free, just some items at a time though. I only change out the items by request.
> Currently in the cataloging field I have all diner sets and some extras. If your interested send me a message and I'll send you a Dodo code


now that's generous! thank you, i wanna come to your island


----------



## jadetine (Jun 28, 2021)

There are frequently free catalog islands in other places *ahem* 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ACTrade/comments/o99yjt

But the people here work hard to earn those precious tbt and would give you a vip experience, so I find TBT catalog islands less crowded and more trustworthy.


----------



## samxmas (Jun 28, 2021)

jadetine said:


> There are frequently free catalog islands in other places *ahem*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooh thanks for the info. and yeah fair enough haha, there are some ups and downs with paying and getting it for free


----------



## xxcodexx (Jun 28, 2021)

you can buy the entire catalog on ebay pretty cheap. i think it goes for around $6 usd


----------



## Minou (Jul 1, 2021)

Hi there @samxmas , this is a bit of a late post but I have the following items that you can catalog for free :




__





						Cataloguing Sets by minou88 | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Cataloguing Sets, a list by minou88 containing 104 items




					villagerdb.com
				



If you are interested let me know    (make sure to tag me if you reply here , or PM me , so I don't miss your message)


----------



## samxmas (Jul 3, 2021)

thanks guys for all the info. i didn't know you can buy one in ebay haha, thats crazy!



Minou said:


> Hi there @samxmas , this is a bit of a late post but I have the following items that you can catalog for free :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh man, sorry i just saw your post @Minou 

i would love to visit your island if it's still available. thanks


----------



## Minou (Jul 3, 2021)

samxmas said:


> thanks guys for all the info. i didn't know you can buy one in ebay haha, thats crazy!
> 
> 
> oh man, sorry i just saw your post @Minou
> ...


No problem, it's still available. PM'ed you


----------



## samxmas (Jul 3, 2021)

Minou said:


> No problem, it's still available. PM'ed you


thanks for letting me in! what a great island and a very tidy catalog place, it's top notch


----------

